# Betta just ate a glofish...when to feed him again...



## loren1983 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, we now have a 250.00 10 gal setup for our $3 betta, Finley. We added some friends after cycling (a few cory cats and 2 glofish) The first glofish didn't make it --filter was too strong for his tiny size. 

The second has been doing poorly for a few days after getting one eye banged in the filter. Today, came home and there is a tiny fish skeleton that the betta is sitting on top of, looking extremely fat. How long do I wait to feed him again? I don't want to deprive the cory cats, but the betta loves their food and eats it too...

Yours in fish,

Loren


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

loren1983 said:


> Ok, we now have a 250.00 10 gal setup for our $3 betta, Finley. We added some friends after cycling (a few cory cats and 2 glofish) The first glofish didn't make it --filter was too strong for his tiny size.
> 
> The second has been doing poorly for a few days after getting one eye banged in the filter. Today, came home and there is a tiny fish skeleton that the betta is sitting on top of, looking extremely fat. How long do I wait to feed him again? I don't want to deprive the cory cats, but the betta loves their food and eats it too...
> 
> ...


Welcome to Fishforum.com, Loren.:wave:

What filter are you using? I would replace it with something that will not harm your fish. What are your water parameters? You can stop feeding them for a day or two.


----------



## loren1983 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks! The filter is a Tetra Whisper Power Filter 5. 15. It really doesn't appear that powerful, but the glowfish were very tiny and I think it was too much for them. No trouble with my fat little cories and betta seems to like the motion contrary to typical betta preference. I was thinking of putting a screen on it... The 10 gal (I know, I know) just finished cycling after 2 months, and I do partial (2.5 gal) water changes 2x per week. I don't, however, vacuum the gravel. 

Thanks a bunch.

Loren


----------

